# We are selling out used Rental Gear



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Check it out in the gear swap section. I'm adding stuff every day. Remember our shop is closed for the winter, so email me at [email protected] to make an appointment to check out our gear for sale. I have some really good rafting gear for sale. 

Nick


----------



## WetExit (Sep 7, 2011)

Your gear swap section's still talking about the May '11 swap, says to "stay tuned" for info on the fall swap...

Unless you're talking about the store tab w/ items for sale?

Either way, I'd be interested in the fall swap if you're still hosting it...


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

i meant check it out in the gear swap section of mountain buzz. i'm adding items there. on my website they are listed here for used kayaks: 
used kayaks for sale in boulder colorado from colorado kayak supply


----------

